# HHV - 1st timeshare stay



## kool_kat (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey all,

I have my first timeshare stay at the HHV coming up on the 26th & just had a couple of questions.  I've been to the HHV before, but never as a timeshare.  I am staying at the Lagoon tower.

Where do you check in?  I thought I remembered reading somewhere that they had combined the Lagoon & the other new tower (can't remember the name) to one check-in. or was it one lobby?  Anyways, do you actually check-in at the tower and not the main entrance check-in?  

Also, are there washer/dryers in the units?

And a bit of info I found out...I know there had been a previous discussion on whether you could park in the Hale Koa's parking garage.  I called and you can.  It is $7 a day if you are guest, $8 a day if you are military but not a guest and $16 a day for all others.  These rates are if you buy a multi-day pass (minimum 3 day).  Anyways, that beats the $24 a day HHV rate.  I'll let you know when I get back how it worked out.

Finally, I've been to Hawaii multiple times and have done most of the tourist things including luau's, the PCC, snorkeling, horseback riding, magic show, parasailing, diamon head, and the Arizona.  Am looking for some new things to do and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.  Looks like we are going to do a day trip to the big island, but am up for any good suggestions of things to do in oahu (other than relaxing of course!).
Thanks in advance - Kathryn


----------



## jestme (Feb 6, 2009)

The new check in area is between the new Waikikian tower and the Lagoon tower, on the Ilikai side of the Lagoon Tower, and yes, you check in there for Lagoon and Waikikian reservations. I believe the washer / dryers are on the floor, but not in the units themselves. 
You have probably done the North shore routine, but we always go into the Turtle Bay resort walk around the back to the ocean for a bit, then have lunch next to the pool. Just tell the parking booth you are going in for lunch and get your parking ticket validated. Great view.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 6, 2009)

Washing machines are per floor (near the elevators) not in the unit.   Last year the new tower wasn't finished and they had a temporary check-in at the Lagoon Tower.  It's since moved I gather to the new tower.  It appeared they were building a new entry/check-in so you don't have to navigate all the madness of the HHV driveway.

Parking was expensive and if you can make the other lot work for you...more power to you.

As far as things to do...you might try a surfing lesson. <g>   Surf is very gentle there at Wakiki.   There's also supposed to be a huge swap meet over by the Arizona at the stadium which we didn't attend for lack of time.  Also due to lack of time we would have liked to have spent more time at the North Shore.

(for what it's worth....)


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 6, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> Am looking for some new things to do and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.



How about a helicopter ride over the Big Island?


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 7, 2009)

There are a number of great hikes, both short and long, on Oahu.  If you are interested send me a PM.

My husband and son did a helicopter tour on the Big Island from Hilo this past summer and loved it.

nonutrix


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 7, 2009)

You may consider the Atlantis submarine.  We enjoyed that greatly the last time we stayed at HGVC Lagoon Towers.


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info and all the suggestions. I've done the submarine & am not that athletic, so I don't think the surfing would be me, but the helicoptor tour of the big island sounds good.   I found something on the Internet called the "hole in the wall tour" where they take you to local restaurants to try various local foods.  All trip advisors ratings were great...has anyone tried this?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 8, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> ... the helicoptor tour of the big island sounds good...



You'll get a good bird's eye view of the volcanoes.  If you have time, a stop by and tour Volcanoes Nat'l Park.  This is a really cool map: http://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/upload/entire_park_final.pdf
-------------
... even if the new UT coach isn't.
"For all his flaws, at least Phil Fulmer had class. Kiffin, on the other hand, needs to spend more time in class." -- Pat Dooley, Gainesville Sun


----------



## danb (Feb 9, 2009)

*HHV Checkin*

The new check-in area is in between the Lagoon and GW and can be accessed from the road between the HHV and Illikai. It services both towers. There is a ramp so you dont have to go down the stairs with luggage to the elevators. The stairs and ramp are to the right of the Lagoon elevators. The old entrance is no longer there, they were ripping it down when we were there in Dec. There was an exit to the grass area where they have the Luaus. 
The best way to get to the entrance is to take the right at the Illikai and go around the back between the marina. You can also take the right at the GW also but trafic was really slow due to the construction and upgrade of the Ala Moana Blvd but that may be finished by now.


----------



## linsj (Feb 9, 2009)

RE: checkin

I'm having trouble picturing where the new entrance is if you're walking from the resort side. I don't rent a car, so I'll be walking from the shuttle bus drop-off. As you're approaching the Lagoon Tower from the main hotel lobby, do you now have to walk around the right side of the tower, past the parking garage?


----------



## jestme (Feb 9, 2009)

If you walk towards where the old Lagoon entrance was from the transportation / bus area, you will find it. They were putting down the interlocking stone when I was there last week so it changed a little bit each day, but you effectively enter the old Lagoon Lobby, turn right a little bit, then either go up the stairs (with luggage that doesn't work), or take the ramp inside to get to the top of the stairs. At the top of the stairs, turn right and you will find it down a bit on your right hand side.


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 9, 2009)

jestme said:


> If you walk towards where the old Lagoon entrance was from the transportation / bus area, you will find it. They were putting down the interlocking stone when I was there last week so it changed a little bit each day, but you effectively enter the old Lagoon Lobby, turn right a little bit, then either go up the stairs (with luggage that doesn't work), or take the ramp inside to get to the top of the stairs. At the top of the stairs, turn right and you will find it down a bit on your right hand side.



Is the old Lagoon lobby still there, but without the check-in desks?

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## danb (Feb 9, 2009)

*Checking in*

My assumption is you would walk to the old entrance area where you would came in by cay in the past. The entrance is gone but I'm sure there is a new one to replace it. You would then go up the stairs or ramp to the right of the elevators to the check in desk. Maybe someone who was recently there has a better description of what they did about the old entrance. It's been 2 months since we were there and a lot of construction was going on while we were there. Have a great trip


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 9, 2009)

Kathy,

One other note about HHV...the don't have BBQ's for guests to grill on.  It's the only TS I've been to so far which didn't have them.   I mention it because we had planned our menu's prior to leaving from home and planned to go grocery shopping prior to arriving at the resort.   As it happened we checked in first, asked and received a look like we were the Beverly Hillbillies for asking.


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 9, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Kathy,
> 
> One other note about HHV...the don't have BBQ's for guests to grill on.  It's the only TS I've been to so far which didn't have them.   I mention it because we had planned our menu's prior to leaving from home and planned to go grocery shopping prior to arriving at the resort.   As it happened we checked in first, asked and received a look like we were the Beverly Hillbillies for asking.



No biggie for me.  Vacation = no cooking.  I like the fridge & microwave to reheat leftovers, but that is as much work as I am going to do that week!  but thanks for the heads up.  Doesn't the HHV have grills out in a park like area?  or was that the Hale Koa?  I've stayed at both & visit both everytime I go, so I'm always mixing them up.


----------



## jestme (Feb 9, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Is the old Lagoon lobby still there, but without the check-in desks?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> nonutrix



That is correct. If you remember where the old Lagoon check in desks were, there is now a staircase there going up to the check in area that is between the Lagoon and Waikikian towers.

As far as BBQ's they are at the Hale Koa next door.


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 9, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> One other note about HHV...the don't have BBQ's for guests to grill on.  It's the only TS I've been to so far which didn't have them.   I mention it because we had planned our menu's prior to leaving from home and planned to go grocery shopping prior to arriving at the resort.   As it happened we checked in first, asked and received a look like we were the Beverly Hillbillies for asking.



It almost sounds funny hearing someone else say it was an issue not to have a grill on which to cook out, but I completely agree it is really a nice thing to have, and almost a hassle when you don't (if you care to do that sort of thing, as we do).

The absence of grills at HHV was very conspicuous to us last year when we stayed at Lagoon Tower--still had a great time of it though, we're not that obsessive!  Conversely, we were at Valdoro a few weeks ago with a grill on the back porch, and used it just about every night (minus the couple we did get out for dinner).  I swear that one little thing helped make it as nice a vacation as any our family has had, just getting to eat in and hang out together, without feeling like we had dirtied up the kitchen for having done so.

The skiing @ Breck helped too, come to think of it.   

But I digress . . .


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 9, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> Doesn't the HHV have grills out in a park like area?  or was that the Hale Koa?  I've stayed at both & visit both everytime I go, so I'm always mixing them up.



I think the park area you're talking about is in front of Hale Koa (or at least if there's such an area around HHV, I've not yet found it).


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 9, 2009)

It's Fort DeRussy Park - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/attractions/fort-derussy-beach.htm


----------



## BMack (Feb 11, 2009)

*joint check in desk*

The joint check in desk for GW and Lagoon is built as a skybridge OVER the drive that runs between the main resort lobby and the Rainbow Bazaar.  It is best accessed by car off of Ala Moana, between HHV and Ilikai, as was said previously.

It is most quickly accessed from main resort by walking on the new walkway they are completing that goes along the drive, under the skybridge and up some stairs.  It can also be accessed through the old Lagoon Tower lobby but the construction in that lobby area resulted in detours when we were there a couple weeks ago, which sometimes take you all the way out to the lagoon before coming back in.  This adds a lot of time to your trip back to your room.

Free leis upon checkin and cookies and juice on saturday afternoons.  Live, low key Hawaiian music Friday and saturday days.  Nice touches.


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 11, 2009)

One other quick question - I have reserved 2 studios for the week.  What are the chances of getting them on the same floor?  Can I call & request this?  If so, who do I call - the HGVC reservation number or the HHV?


----------



## jestme (Feb 11, 2009)

kool_kat said:


> One other quick question - I have reserved 2 studios for the week.  What are the chances of getting them on the same floor?  Can I call & request this?  If so, who do I call - the HGVC reservation number or the HHV?



I'd call the resort directly and ask. There seems to be availability there, so you may get lucky. Be aware though, if you do get them on the same floor, 1 room will be a king size bed, and the other will have two beds, either queens or doubles, I can't remember. There is one of each room layout on each floor.


----------



## Blues (Feb 11, 2009)

BMack said:


> The joint check in desk for GW and Lagoon is built as a skybridge OVER the drive that runs between the main resort lobby and the Rainbow Bazaar.  It is best accessed by car off of Ala Moana, between HHV and Ilikai, as was said previously.
> 
> It is most quickly accessed from main resort by walking on the new walkway they are completing that goes along the drive, under the skybridge and up some stairs.  It can also be accessed through the old Lagoon Tower lobby but the construction in that lobby area resulted in detours when we were there a couple weeks ago, which sometimes take you all the way out to the lagoon before coming back in.  This adds a lot of time to your trip back to your room.



I'm sending this from my lanai overlooking the lagoon from the Lagoon tower of HHV.  The old lobby is now the concierge desk, and it's all complete.  The only construction left is some orange fencing around part of the grassy area in front (where the luau is held), where they're re-sodding.  The sod is laid, and they're watering today.  Should all be done soon.

Anyway, you can now easily go in the entrance on the resort side, go up the stairs, and be at the check-in desk.

Aloha,
Bob


----------



## DEROS (Feb 11, 2009)

*Public BBQ grills*



jestme said:


> As far as BBQ's they are at the Hale Koa next door.




The BBQ's are public, so they are first come first serve to everybody.  Locals use it all the time and there is no time limit for use.  The many times I have gone to the Hale Koa, to use the pool, especially in the weekends, will come early in the morning and have a family outing all day, claiming the charcoal grill the whole time.  Sometimes a couple of grills depending on how big the group is.

The location of the BBQ grill is behind the Hale Koa, between the hotel and the beach.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 11, 2009)

Blues said:


> I'm sending this from my lanai overlooking the lagoon from the Lagoon tower of HHV.
> 
> Aloha,
> Bob



Hey Bob,

What 2BR-Plus unit did you end up getting?

Roger


----------



## Blues (Feb 12, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> What 2BR-Plus unit did you end up getting?



Room 1565.  Normal 2 BR+, two doubles in the 2nd BR, as far from the elevator (close to the lagoon) as you can get.  As far as the 2BR lockoffs go, apparently that's a different class of room, and they show up rarely.  Both via the phone and in person, they said they couldn't transfer me into one of those.

-Bob


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 13, 2009)

Since they're made up of a 1BR and a studio, all it would take is for one or the other to be reserved, and there goes the lockoff. 

You got a good one, though. You can see Diamond Head from your lanai, right?

Enjoy!

Roger


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 13, 2009)

*The New Grand Waikikian/Lagoon Check-in Area*



kool_kat said:


> I have my first timeshare stay at the HHV coming up on the 26th & just had a couple of questions.  I've been to the HHV before, but never as a timeshare.  I am staying at the Lagoon tower.
> 
> Where do you check in?  I thought I remembered reading somewhere that they had combined the Lagoon & the other new tower (can't remember the name) to one check-in. or was it one lobby?  Anyways, do you actually check-in at the tower and not the main entrance check-in?


----------



## linsj (Feb 13, 2009)

HatTrick, thanks for the picture. I'll be there at the end of the month.


----------



## Blues (Feb 13, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> You got a good one, though. You can see Diamond Head from your lanai, right?



A little piece of it, yes.  If we had been a floor or two higher, it would be a better view of Diamond Head.  I suspect we checked in too early in the day (plane arrived at noon, we were checking in by 1:30).  Always a  trade-off, isn't it?  Too early, and not many rooms are ready yet.  Too late, and the good ones are gone.  Still, we're very much enjoying the room.  Sad, though, that we'll be checking out tomorrow.

That was a great picture of the checkin area.

-Bob


----------



## sparkysparky (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG, I'm sooo excited about my upcoming trip to HHV in April!  Thanks for the great shot of the new lobby.  It's beautiful!


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 13, 2009)

*The Driveway Leading Up to Check-In*






You can get there from Ala Moana Blvd. (either by taking Hobron Lane just before the Ilikai or taking a quick right just after the Ilikai) or by driving through the property to the Lagoon Tower, proceeding past the parking garage and turning left.


----------



## daisy23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks HatTrick for the photos, and Blues and others for all the information.  We too will be there - Grand Waikikian - at the end of the month, first stay, for three days.  TUG comes through again with info of interest to us.  We have stayed at the Lagoon Tower - a wonderful, windy corner room up high - and look forward to checking out the GW.
BTW, we often watch Hawaii Five O reruns - for one thing, it's a way to keep in touch with the Hawaii feeling while we're not there.......and we saw a fun clip once of them driving up to the old Lagoon Tower timeshare entrance, walking into what was a hotel lobby then - it was a lot of fun to "revisit" our recent stay there that way.
Cheers -


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 14, 2009)

Blues said:


> Room 1565.  Normal 2 BR+, two doubles in the 2nd BR, as far from the elevator (close to the lagoon) as you can get.  As far as the 2BR lockoffs go, apparently that's a different class of room, and they show up rarely.  Both via the phone and in person, they said they couldn't transfer me into one of those.
> 
> -Bob



For future reference, here's the description of the 2BR lockoff that appears when you mouse over the "Two Bedroom Plus" link at the HGVC Web site:

"Our two bedroom/2 bath ocean view features a large master suite with king bed. The second bedroom, furnished with two double beds, or a king size bed, and a convenient kitchenette, can be easily locked off from the main living area creating a relaxing element of privacy..."

If you get that description, you know you'll be booking a lockoff.

Roger


----------



## Blues (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sunset from our Lanai in Lagoon Tower*


----------



## jestme (Feb 16, 2009)

Great shot. It's always incredible to us how fast the sun goes down there. In less than 2 minutes it goes from 100% up, to 100% down. Have they opened the new bar / restaurant at the new pool as yet?


----------



## Blues (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope, the restaurant at the new pool is still under construction.  In fact, it's still an empty shell -- no interior walls yet.  It may be a while.

The three water slides at the new pool are open, though.

-Bob


----------



## sparkysparky (Feb 18, 2009)

Blues said:


> Room 1565.  Normal 2 BR+, two doubles in the 2nd BR, as far from the elevator (close to the lagoon) as you can get.  As far as the 2BR lockoffs go, apparently that's a different class of room, and they show up rarely.  Both via the phone and in person, they said they couldn't transfer me into one of those.
> 
> -Bob



Hello.  Is it a good thing if I got a 2 bedroom lock-off?  Thanks!


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 18, 2009)

If you're there now, can you tell us whether you're on the Diamond Head side or marina side, and whether the lockoff (studio) has a king bed or two doubles?


----------



## sparkysparky (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, I am not currently at HHV.  I will be in April.  I got a 2 bedroom in Lagoon Tower thru HGVC using my own points and am renting another 2 bedroom lockoff.


----------



## kool_kat (Feb 18, 2009)

*Countdown is on...*

Countdown is on...8 days and counting.  I got an e-mail today confirming my reservation & I called to request the two studios I reserved on the same floor.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## linsj (Feb 18, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> If you're there now, can you tell us whether you're on the Diamond Head side or marina side, and whether the lockoff (studio) has a king bed or two doubles?



If the lockoff has a king bed, it's on the marina side; if it has two doubles, it's on the Diamond Head side.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 19, 2009)

linsj said:


> If the lockoff has a king bed, it's on the marina side; if it has two doubles, it's on the Diamond Head side.



That's what I was told last time I was there. Just trying to verify.  

Roger


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 19, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> That's what I was told last time I was there. Just trying to verify.
> 
> Roger



In our stay last year, we were on the Diamond Head side and the 2nd bedroom (lockout) had two doubles.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the difference between the 2 Bedroom units and the 2 Bedroom + units in the Grand Waikikian?


----------



## jestme (Feb 20, 2009)

The 2 BR are at the back of the building, facing the mountain, or on a very low floor facing Diamond head. The two BR plus are on the diamond head side of the building, higher up. The two BR Premier, are the end units, nearest the ocean. All the two BR unit types are on the diamond head half of the building, and all the 1 BR are on the Ilikai side. 
If you haven't been there before, the diamond head side faces the rest of the Hilton Hawaiin village and Waikiki, the Ilikai side faces the Ilikai building, towards downtown, and the airport. Both sides of the building can see water, but on the Ilikai side, it is mostly a marina, with the ocean beyond.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 20, 2009)

jestme said:


> The 2 BR are at the back of the building, facing the mountain, or on a very low floor facing Diamond head. The two BR plus are on the diamond head side of the building, higher up. The two BR Premier, are the end units, nearest the ocean. All the two BR unit types are on the diamond head half of the building, and all the 1 BR are on the Ilikai side.
> If you haven't been there before, the diamond head side faces the rest of the Hilton Hawaiin village and Waikiki, the Ilikai side faces the Ilikai building, towards downtown, and the airport. Both sides of the building can see water, but on the Ilikai side, it is mostly a marina, with the ocean beyond.



Excellent description and just what I was hoping to hear. 

So, to be clear, the 2 bedroom plus units are Diamond Head side and the plus units are higher up than the regular units but not as high as the premier units, right? 

Yes, we have been there before at the Lagoon Tower, Ilikai/Marina on the 14th floor as I remember.  We were at the back of the building so we also faced the city & mountain.

Happy and unexpected circumstances have occurred and it looks like we will be in a 2BR+ in early July at the Grand Waikikan.  So I was hoping for a higher floor and a Diamond Head side view.  I liked the view from Blue's picture above.


----------

